# Newbie



## srs64 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am in the investigating mode. watched tons on videos and read alot in the forums in those videos and posts Bushing are mentioned alot, Just a few what I am calling dumb questions

Does the kit parts being pressed in press into the brass tubing?

When turing the blank do you take it down past the bushing to account for the finish or not? using CA finishing, Giving some videos say 4 to 10 coats of CA.

I noticed on the PSI site they have like a 30 pen kit set. worth it?

Any advise?
Link's for supplies?

Sherman


----------



## randyrls (Jun 15, 2013)

srs64 said:


> I am in the investigating mode. watched tons on videos and read alot in the forums in those videos and posts Bushing are mentioned alot, Just a few what I am calling dumb questions




Welcome Sherman;



> Does the kit parts being pressed in press into the brass tubing?



Yes;  You can use almost any kind of vise to press the fittings into the tubes.  The vise should have soft wood jaws.  You can put strips over metal jaws with double stick tape.  The outer parts of the tubes must be completed free of any dried glue or other crud.



> When turing the blank do you take it down past the bushing to account for the finish or not? using CA finishing, Giving some videos say 4 to 10 coats of CA.



I sometimes finish down to about .005" below finished size, but don't depend on the bushings for sizing.  You really need a cheap digital caliper  Harbor Freight has cheap ones for about $10-$15.  Put the caliper on the fitting and then turn the tubes down to that size.  Tip:  Put a digital caliper on the fitting and press the "Origin" or "Zero" button  now when you put the caliper on the tube, it will read how far you have to go for a perfect fit. 




> I noticed on the PSI site they have like a 30 pen kit set. worth it?



No really;  Unless you want to make many of the same kit.  Get a few extra tubes for whatever pens you order.  Also, do not order the very cheapest pen kits.  Even in pen kits, quality costs more.  The "Funline" kits are the Yugo of the pen world.



> Any advise?



The IAP has a Wiki of pen turning information. Check out some of the pages on the pen turning process.



> Link's for supplies?



Checkout the Links Section.  Craft Supplies, WoodturningZ, Berea, Exotic Blanks, are all good suppliers.

Final thing, start with either slimlines or Sierra (single tube) pens.  A large pen is no more difficult to turn than a small slimline.


----------



## kooster (Jul 19, 2013)

Smore advice . . . start with the fatter, more substantial kits/blanks. Slims are usually recommended for beginners since they are economically more feasible (cheaper). The hook is, they're probably more difficult to turn because of their really thin walls and, as such, produce an abundance of frustrating experiences for beginners. Try a few fatter versions, be successful, then tackle a few slimlines. If you're in the $$$, then don't even bother with the slimlines and go directly to the higher end choices/blanks.
If you want to be successful early on and perhaps eliminate the so called "learning curve" associated with traditional cutting tools, check out the latest line of carbide cutting tools (Easy Wood Tools, PSI has a cheaper version, etc.). You'll be amazed. If you take your time (an observed rarity in the field), think ahead, listen to the real masters (won't take you long to figure out), and above all, enjoy what you're doing, you'll be hooked like the rest of us. Good luck.


----------



## SunPeet (Sep 17, 2013)

great info for another newbie!!! Thanks


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 17, 2013)

Welcome from Ohio.


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Sep 18, 2013)

Welcome from Mississippi.


----------

